# Jig for burnt wood inlay



## Stuart Wallace (Feb 8, 2018)

This is a jig I made (but haven't had time to try out yet). My goal is to put fully charred wood under it rout it for inlay. I can't rout for inlay first and then char because the extent that I char would burn up the rout for inlay. I'm thinking I'll use a candle to make the thing slide around smoothly. Any other ideas about using this before I fire it up? I'm a stay-at-home dad with 2 little kids, so I doubt I'll be able to use it as soon as I'd like. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That will work. The one thing I would add to it is some bracing at either end to keep the rails perfectly upright. You can add on to the jig and it will rout straight lines for you. If you want to go parallel with the rails then clamp onto your cross arms on either side of the rails and if you want to go cross ways then clamp blocks on the rails so that the cross arms can only go back and forth.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

How large are your inlays?

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Another router plane option. Here is the Veritas Miniature router plane. Very small, a candidate for your project.. Veritas® Miniature Router Plane - Lee Valley Tools $41 bucks. Lovely LITTLE tool.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stuart, I would use Johnston's floor wax instead of a candle. Wax will work way better.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

It would be nice to show some pictures as you make this. I would like to see how you do it and what it turns out like.


----------



## Stuart Wallace (Feb 8, 2018)

Not sure yet. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Stuart Wallace (Feb 8, 2018)

It's a mix of the planer jig from wood work web and the jig by robot six on instructables.


----------



## Stuart Wallace (Feb 8, 2018)

thanks for the tip about the floor wax, I'll give that a go


----------



## Stuart Wallace (Feb 8, 2018)

oh wow that's a cool little router plane


----------

